# Show off your custom snow thrower here



## Iron horse (Feb 9, 2015)

I know some guys have done some nice work.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Only because I can be first to link to my fan site for Geno's monster.

discussion at
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/13705-post-couple-snowblower-pics-me.html


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Geno's comes to mind.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

I know I'm a bit late to the party, but dang Geno, that's a work of art! Great engineering & execution. I've always drooled over the twins, but I don't think they would fit on a 24" (I have space limitations). So I'll just have to live vicariously through yours. All we need now is a video of it in action!

Maybe Ariens will take note & buy it from you to put in their front office showroom. (better than having a custom chopper made)

Cheers


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys on the nice compliments.. It cuts through snow with ease. One-pull start and the old Honda comes to life. I don't know when/if video will happen this year- suppose to be in mid 50's Tuesday. Wife is fighting Cancer so She can't be outdoors and so little snow, so getting a video isn't easy. But if ever we get a storm.. P.S. I don't think Ariens would care much for one of their machines being 'altered' like that. I'm sure the Honda on there wouldn't sit well. But then again aren't the new ones powered by foreign made engines? ( I don't really know)


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Geno said:


> Wife is fighting Cancer so She can't be outdoors and so little snow, so getting a video isn't easy.


 God Bless and prayers to you and your wife Geno. My wife had uterine cancer 25 years ago and with excellent doctors and the grace of God, she is still here and cancer free. I pray that the new treatments and a better understanding of the disease will help her overcome her battle.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Geno said:


> Wife is fighting Cancer ( I don't really know)


 Sorry to hear this, Geno. She and you both wil be in my prayers. I have lots of friends who have beaten it.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Joe- appreciate the Prayers. She has fought it for 12 years.. Beat every re-occurrence, but now Multiple brain tumors. She is hanging in there and has shown some improvement. I've never put God in a box as His limits are infinite as well as his Love, He has proven that in my Life more than once.. So it is in his hands.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

not really customized but powder coated satin black with red off set Honda.

looking for ideas for next project.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

My snowblowers


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I like the wheels on the skids.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know if these would qualify as "custom" and I'm certainly not in the same league as Geno or Shaw 351....but here are pics of my "old faithful" a 1981 824 with a 1998 or so Chondra, tall chute, impeller kit...and my ST 12 36 with narrowed axles, 24 inch 1976 bucket , tall chute and impeller kit with a 3.5 inch overdrive impeller pulley...a hot rod for sure.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> I like the wheels on the skids.


 yes, they r awesome. Rolls quietly and smooth. I put them on all of my snowblowers


----------



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

1977 Canadiana 26” bucket was a 8hp, now has 10hp Tecumseh from yardworks blower, has impeller kit just put bank busters on (not in pic), it’s old and rough and cobbled together it works and I don’t care how crappy it looks, not as nice as previous ones for sure


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

My 8/22 Snapper. LED Light and power chute powered with an 18v Milwaukee battery. 30” chute, homemade impeller mod, 3.14” drive pulley (up from 2.5”), and a 35lb counterweight. About the only thing left I want to do is put on a tach and hour meter on it and a build some kind of lock for the blower handle so I can operate the machine and rotate the chute at the same time. Eventually I would like to strip it down to the bucket, re-bearing/bushing the whole thing and paint it.


----------

